# Toper Roasting Machine 1kg - FREE Course + Flights



## coffee_omega

We are pleased to introduce the Toper Cafemino Small batch roaster - 1kg to 5ogr

This is an ideal roaster for small shop, retail, or even home use (if space permits)

Available in either Gas or Electric version, comes with 2 years parts warranty.

Full details: http://www.coffeeomega.co.uk/coffee-roasting-machines/Toper%20Cafemino%201kg%20Coffee%20Roaster

*FORUM SPECIAL*

Every machine sold we will offer you FREE "Roasting Course Level 1" at Toper factory in Turkey. FREE flights and course fee's paid for.


----------



## froggystyle

What is the price of the Roaster?


----------



## Yes Row

POA....... Why?


----------



## froggystyle

Thanks, i wonder how this machine stacks up against the new Gene though...


----------



## ronsil

You may attract more interest from Members if you are 'up front' with a Forum price


----------



## CallumT

Yeah pretty keen to see how much you want for the roaster itself


----------



## coffeechap

it wont be cheap!!!!


----------



## froggystyle

Its not cheap, the gene is cheaper by about £1k.

Coffeebean has one of these though i think in his shed?


----------



## Jason1wood

Bet the free flights is covered in the huge price!!!


----------



## coffee_omega

Price for roaster:

Electric £4,350 + VAT

Gas £4,599 + VAT


----------



## DavecUK

froggystyle said:


> Thanks, i wonder how this machine stacks up against the new Gene though...


Well I had both machines I sold my Toper 1kg a while ago now...I still got the big Gene


----------



## ronsil

Well that says it all...


----------



## coffeebean

froggystyle said:


> Its not cheap, the gene is cheaper by about £1k.
> 
> Coffeebean has one of these though i think in his shed?


I've got one in my garage!! .......I'm a Toper ambassador and though I don't offer flights and a course in Turkey, that price is quite a bit more than I would have expected!


----------



## coffee_omega

RRP is over £5,500 + VAT, coffeebean your a Toper ambassador, really? lol

Coffeebean if the price is more than your expected, can you give us some expected prices? since your the brand ambassador?



coffeebean said:


> I've got one in my garage!! .......I'm a Toper ambassador and though I don't offer flights and a course in Turkey, that price is quite a bit more than I would have expected!


----------



## coffeebean

coffee_omega said:


> RRP is over £5,500 + VAT, coffeebean your a Toper ambassador, really? lol
> 
> Coffeebean if the price is more than your expected, can you give us some expected prices? since your the brand ambassador?


Yes really. lol

As an ambassador, I introduce my customers to Toper who deal direct with them. I then get paid a commission for the sale.

Price for a Cafemino would be £3400 + import duty and carriage so around £4500 in total.

Andy


----------



## DavecUK

ronsil said:


> Well that says it all...


I sold the Toper long before I got the Gene though Ron, but I don't want to hijack Coffeeomegas thread....he is selling the Toper...good luck to him. if people really want to know how it compares, they can always pm me or start another thread.


----------



## coffee_omega

I guess you pay for the service your going to receive. Specially when Toper is manufactured in Turkey! As a buyer you want to be in touch with a UK based company and not overseas. We do not box ship like many others rather provide a bespoke personalised service to all customers.

We can provide exactly the same service as you or rather commission based referral but it's not in our nature to leave any customer stranded should anything go wrong.



coffeebean said:


> Yes really. lol
> 
> As an ambassador, I introduce my customers to Toper who deal direct with them. I then get paid a commission for the sale.
> 
> Price for a Cafemino would be £3400 + import duty and carriage so around £4500 in total.
> 
> Andy


----------



## coffeebean

coffee_omega said:


> I guess you pay for the service your going to receive. Specially when Toper is manufactured in Turkey! As a buyer you want to be in touch with a UK based company and not overseas. We do not box ship like many others rather provide a bespoke personalised service to all customers.
> 
> We can provide exactly the same service as you or rather commission based referral but it's not in our nature to leave any customer stranded should anything go wrong.


Look coffee_omega, I wish you good luck with your sales, however I do not appreciate you implying that I give anything other than excellent service to my customers. I would never say things like that about your business. I have always offered a very personal approach to my business and have NEVER let a customer down yet. As far as Toper is concerned, I liase with my customer and the factory throughout the whole process so they are in contact with me in the UK and I certainly would not leave any customer "stranded should anything go wrong" as you put it.


----------



## coffee_omega

coffeebean, my intention was not to imply this! I think this thread is going a bit out of context. Lets leave it here!!!!


----------



## coffee_omega

Just wanted customers to understand why our prices are slightly higher. Having said that its cheaper than many other sellers in UK. Just google it.......


----------



## coffeebean

coffee_omega said:


> coffeebean, my intention was not to imply this! I think this thread is going a bit out of context. Lets leave it here!!!!


Fine by me. Best of luck with it!


----------

